# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Duncanopsammia axifuga

## Julio Macieira

_Duncanopsammia axifuga_

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Eu conheço esta muda......estava na Onda aquarios quando foi entregue ao Antônio Amaral (Tuba).....





Esta é a minha peça....veio com 2 pólipos, para já tem 40.....
Coral muito resistente e de fácil propagação!

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

DSC_1318.jpg

DSC_1353.jpg

----------

